# Metro Trade | Paracord Ammo Pouch + Mesquite from Parnell



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Awwwwwwwesome! Friday brings the best stuff!

Today..mail call! A beautiful black/OD/steel grey paracord ammo pouch and a HUGE mesquite fork from Parnell.

Time to season this fork and make something awesome.

Thanks Josh!!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW seams a bit small ???? so nice trade !


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I am glad that it made it to you safely. I can't wait to see the results that you will come up with from this fork.

I also have to say that the Mesquito you sent me is awesome. Hopefully this week will be a good time to post about this sweet little shooter.

Metro's work is top shelf.


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

looks great


----------

